# Aww Hell No!! :(



## moozxy (May 18, 2008)

Damnit Will Smith has turned into a Scientologist...
I rather enjoy his movies aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Plus that Hancock movie coming out looked pretty good... 


http://chanologynews.com/2008/05/news/will...-tech-involved/


----------



## Jax (May 18, 2008)

Good night, sweet prince...


----------



## Bob Evil (May 18, 2008)

I knew that prick would join the cult, one day ... you could tell by his movie choices ...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 18, 2008)

IN MY OPINION The only thing dumber than a scientologist, is a creationist (nothing's more stupid than a creationist, including sponges).

But who cares, I watch movies for entertainment, not based on how much I like the actor personally.

Big John Wayne fan, but some say he was light in the loafers.

Big Sean Connery fan, but he's an incredibly arrogant racist sexist sob.

To all that, I say so what. Their movies are great.

I won't drink beer with a scientologist, but if the movie is good I won't let that stop me from watching it.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 18, 2008)




----------



## notnarb (May 18, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Good night, sweet *prince*...


He will be missed


----------



## NeSchn (May 18, 2008)

RIP Will Smith.


Man this blows I love Will Smith! He such a pimp! WHY!!!!!!


----------



## jalaneme (May 18, 2008)

such a shame... i liked will smith too.


----------



## Westside (May 18, 2008)

My favorite movie was Ali.  He actually convinced me that he was a true Muslim in that movie, who knew he would turn out to be an infidel...


----------



## lagman (May 18, 2008)

He heard that Xenu is back and he's trying to stop him, haven't you guys seen Men in Black?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 18, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> He heard that Xenu is back and he's trying to stop him, haven't you guys seen Men in Black?



I'd rather get meningitis, than see a 3rd Men in Black ...


----------



## JPH (May 18, 2008)

Wow, yet another idiot joins the cult.
Will Smith, though, I liked him. Shame, now, every time I watch Fresh Prince of Bel-Air - I'll see him as a Xenu lover and not the funny-ass black guy.


----------



## mastermanna123 (May 18, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> My favorite movie was Ali.  He actually convinced me that he was a true Muslim in that movie, who knew he would turn out to be an infidel...



yea. there was a rumor that he was gonna convert to islam after that movie. and i, as a muslim kid was like  "cool my fave actors gonna be muslim"
turns out he goes to scientology.
he's spent too much of his time with tom cruise. DAM YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## memorris (May 18, 2008)

all about Scientologist   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 South Park - Scientology


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Actually, many celebrities and people who follow scientology find the whole alien thing laughable as we do. Putting the cult and alien aspect aside, some of the stuff that scientology teaches is quite good. They teach you a mindset and a way of thing to be more efficient and think in a different way about views on others and life.

"Scientologists follow The Way to Happiness, which defines morals as "a code of good conduct laid down out of the experience of the race to serve as a uniform yardstick for the conduct of individuals and groups""

"Scientology states that there is no absolute right or wrong but that right and wrong are actually a gradient from right to wrong. An action must contain construction which outweighs the destruction it contains in order to be considered good. "Good is any action which brings the greatest construction to the greatest number of dynamics while bringing the least destruction. "An 'absolute wrongness' would be the extinction of the universe and all energy and the source of energy. . . . An 'absolute "rightness"' would be the immortality of the individual himself, his children, his group, mankind and the universe.""

Under all the crap you see on the news and read about, scientology  has a good set of morals and ethics which draw people in, not all the alien bullshit which many people focus on. Hell, many who follow scientology have no clue about the alien or cult aspect of scientology and focus on it as a way of living.

No, I'm not a scientology and yes, I find alot of it laughable, but you should at least get the whole picture before passing judgment on people who follow it, not everyone who follows it is as insane as the ones you hear about.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 18, 2008)

A year before he founded The Church of Scientology, L. Ron Hubbard, in a interview, said, "The fastest way to become a millionaire, is to start your own religion."


----------



## RyuKakashi (May 18, 2008)

Wow that site sure is slow on news, Colbert reported this a month ago.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 18, 2008)

RyuKakashi said:
			
		

> Wow that site sure is slow on news, Colbert reported this a month ago.




This is a gaming site, not E! News ...


----------



## matriculated (May 18, 2008)

Pretty weird seeing how Will Smith has publicly said he doesn't believe in schools - he home schools his kids. I guess Tom Cruise is really influencing him. I also heard he was giving out Scientology books (which are notoriously expensive) as thank you gifts to the crew on his last movie. 

I can't say I really care as both Smith and Cruise come from the same school of acting techniques: "I'll just act like myself in every movie I make".


----------



## fischju (May 18, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> RyuKakashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How dare you!


----------



## lagman (May 18, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> ..
> 
> Under all the crap you see on the news and read about, scientology  has a good set of morals and ethics which draw people in, not all the alien bullshit which many people focus on. Hell, many who follow scientology have no clue about the alien or cult aspect of scientology and focus on it as a way of living.
> 
> No, I'm not a scientology and yes, I find alot of it laughable, but you should at least get the whole picture before passing judgment on people who follow it, not everyone who follows it is as insane as the ones you hear about.



I worked for a person that was a scientologist, I can tell you that religion is not much more than an expensive club.
She spent more than 1.5 million dollars just on the year that I worked for her, most of that money went to purification treatments -Dianetic IIRC- and _voluntary_ donations to help build a new scientology center.
You can find a good set of morals and ethics watching any Disney movie and it would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## jalaneme (May 18, 2008)

wow, 1.5 milliosn dollars? that a lot and a waste imo.


----------



## moozxy (May 18, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> The only thing dumber than a scientologist, is a creationist (nothing's more stupid than a creationist, including sponges).
> 
> But who cares, I watch movies for entertainment, not based on how much I like the actor personally.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with Creationists?

And I would have the same mindset like you, just watching movies for entertainment, but now I know spending money on his franchise will help him fund $cientology. Plus now seeing him will just remind me of Scientology so it won't be entertainment.


----------



## matriculated (May 18, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> wow, 1.5 milliosn dollars? that a lot and a waste imo.



Not to the people receiving the money.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 18, 2008)

Plus, if you want to rise through the levels of Scientology, you have to pay for training ...


----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2008)

HEY HEY!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I MYSELF am a Scientologist! And I DO NOT appreciate all this religious hatred! You all cant see clearly because you are contaminated with Thetans that secretly control your bodies!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is nothing scary or odd about Scientology once you understand its teachings, and Will Smith is perfectly entitled to join whatever religion or belief system he so pleases!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scientologists arent some strange cult, with far out ideas! Even we recognize the fact that the DS-Xtreme is the number one most technologically advanced flashcart on the market today, and that it is a miracle of micro engineering, with 100% compatibility and 100% futureproof guarantee! Even a scientologist acknowledges that the DS-Xtreme p0wns all the competition into the next world, and that the 2Gb of internal memory is epic and has never been equaled by any other cart, eliminating the need for expensive, cumbersome and unpractical micro sd memory cards!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In fact even Will Smith has several dozen DS-Xtremes which he uses daily and was even a member of the official forum before he was banned by Rabid1 (thread closed) So there you go, hes still the same down to earth guy he always was even though hes a scientologist now, and just like 99% of us all he loves his DS-Xtreme too! And has gone on public record that the DS-Xtreme is more popular than GTA IV and Independence Day COMBINED!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He also thinks starcraft sucks!

And he p0wned ferrariman a bunch of times!

And he also agrees mr spud should be banned for having a sexually explicit statue avatar!


----------



## Jax (May 18, 2008)




----------



## TaMs (May 18, 2008)

Shame his movies were usually pretty good. Now I don't know if I can enjoy watchin hancock in peace!


----------



## Neko (May 18, 2008)

Fuck. Why ?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Meh , he was my favourite actor. Always funny and stuff. And now he joined the club of moneywantingshitasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hate Religions. They just make everything shit.


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> Fuck. Why ?
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> Meh , he was my favourite actor. Always funny and stuff. And now he joined the club of moneywantingshitasses.
> ...


The question is, does this really change anything? If he keeps making movies as he does now and continues to be a great actor, who cares what he does in his personal life or what religion he follows. He always has been a great actor and well, always will be in my eyes.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 18, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> No, I'm not a scientology and yes, I find alot of it laughable, but you should at least get the whole picture before passing judgment on people who follow it, not everyone who follows it is as insane as the ones you hear about.
> Some lovely quotes from L. Ron Hubbard (the founder of this shambles)
> 
> Jesus
> ...



I can tell you more if you so desire?

Scientology forces members of the Sea Org (their private navy) to have abortions or leave, so they are not distracted
Freewinds (part of their private navy) has had blue asbestos running through the ventilation system for 21 years now, yet the Scilons didn't do anything about it because Hubbard didn't say it was dangerous.
I would explain the whole Lisa McPherson thing, but her memorial website explains it better than I can.

You should visit one of the following sites for more info

http://goanonymous.org
http://whyweprotest.net
http://youfoundthecard.com


----------



## moozxy (May 18, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Dominik93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing, if it was any _legitimate religion_ I wouldn't really care, but Scientology is a pyramid schemed scam that prey on innocent people.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 18, 2008)

And they will use him, like Tom Cruise, for publicity...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Actually, many celebrities and people who follow scientology find the whole alien thing laughable as we do. Putting the cult and alien aspect aside, some of the stuff that scientology teaches is quite good. They teach you a mindset and a way of thing to be more efficient and think in a different way about views on others and life.
> 
> "Scientologists follow The Way to Happiness, which defines morals as "a code of good conduct laid down out of the experience of the race to serve as a uniform yardstick for the conduct of individuals and groups""
> 
> ...



"Under all the crap you see on the news and read about, scientology has a good set of morals and ethics which draw people in, not all the alien bullshit which many people focus on. Hell, many who follow scientology have no clue about the alien or cult aspect of scientology and focus on it as a way of living."

You can say that about any religion. Most religions have a few good aspects. They couldn't exist if they were 100% full of shit.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 19, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"What's wrong with Creationists?"

My guess would be the abject stupidity many of the group support. The incredible lack of any grasp of real science, and inability to deal with the fact you can't use real science to prove a fairy tale is real.

Other than that, they're not any worse than any other crazy spin off of Christianity.


----------



## Artheido (May 19, 2008)

What?! I was just watching a few re-runs of Fresh Prince of Bel-Air yesterday and was hoping he'd release a new movie soon D:

I hate Scientologists because of their " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " and 'inner-hatred' towards religion. As shown in the post above.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 20, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> What?! I was just watching a few re-runs of Fresh Prince of Bel-Air yesterday and was hoping he'd release a new movie soon D:
> 
> I hate Scientologists because of their "
> 
> ...



As shown in the post above? Care to quantify that?

I have no connection with scientology, so your comment is enigmatic if it's anything. Are you trying to connect me with those nutcases somehow? That's how your comment comes out at least.


----------



## Neko (May 20, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. I mean , Scientology just wants money , treats people badly and thinks we are humans who don't deserve to be good but they are the "best". That's why I'm so angry.


oh and I don't want too know how much money they gave him so he joined...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 20, 2008)

All religions (the flaky fringes and the old established ones) have things that make them NOT ideal selling points to be a member of.

Currently we are slagging Scientology (which only a nut calls a religion in the first place).

But take Catholics for instance. Is it logical to assume that all Catholics advocate screwing little boys just because they have trouble with some priests doing this?

And is it right to dump on any person for the absurdities of any religions excesses?

So he wants to be a Scientologist so what. So he's willing to put money in the pocket of Scientology, so what.
I have just as much problem with people putting money in the pockets of any religion.

I'd be happier if religion died out with the rest of the stone age.

I wish people would just have the mental maturity to accept their own actions for what they are, they own actions.

The non existent devil didn't make me do it, I did it.


----------



## BlueStar (May 20, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Under all the crap you see on the news and read about, scientology  has a good set of morals and ethics which draw people in, not all the alien bullshit which many people focus on.



Scientology does quite well out of the media focus on the 'alien bullshit', it makes them seem like a harmless bunch of hilarious loonies rather than assholes who go out of their way to systematically destroy anyone who says a bad word about them, censor free speech about the organisation through a ferocious legal team, cut new converts off from their family and ruin anyone who dares to leave.


----------



## moozxy (May 20, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> All religions (the flaky fringes and the old established ones) have things that make them NOT ideal selling points to be a member of.
> 
> Currently we are slagging Scientology (which only a nut calls a religion in the first place).
> 
> ...


You can say all that about religion but Scientology is _not_ a religion. It's just a money making scheme using the guise of a religion. You say you have all those problem with religion, that's fine though there's plenty who would disagree, but how can you advocate a cult whos sole purpose is to gain money?
I think you should actually go read about Scientology and stop confusing it with religion.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 20, 2008)

we're all going to hell


----------



## tomqman (May 20, 2008)

there goes one of the best actors of are time


----------



## Neko (May 20, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> All religions (the flaky fringes and the old established ones) have things that make them NOT ideal selling points to be a member of.
> 
> Currently we are slagging Scientology (which only a nut calls a religion in the first place).
> 
> ...


Finally someone who thinks like me.
Religion is useless and I would do a lot of things just for them to disappear.

I think I'm going to write a LONG blog post now. brb.


----------



## Hadrian (May 20, 2008)

I learnt last year that Beck was one too...Beck...ffs.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 20, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> All religions (the flaky fringes and the old established ones) have things that make them NOT ideal selling points to be a member of.
> 
> Currently we are slagging Scientology (which only a nut calls a religion in the first place).
> 
> But take Catholics for instance. Is it logical to assume that all Catholics advocate screwing little boys just because they have trouble with some priests doing this?


Using this analogy, the Bible says it's OK to screw little boys.

Scientology's books contain all this stuff. They say Jesus was a paedophile (correct spelling, UK) and lover of young boys, they say that homosexuality can be cured, they say that critics can be lied, tricked, sued or destroyed and so on...


----------



## JPH (May 20, 2008)

The Fresh Prince of Xenu


----------



## lagman (May 20, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I learnt last year that Beck was one too...Beck...ffs.



Oh damn it, I couldn't care less about Will Smith, but, Beck...


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

Soon Sciencetology will take over the world and everyone will be unified under one religion...this is only a start!

*starts handing out tin foil hats*


----------



## matriculated (May 20, 2008)

Yep, Beck, Jason Lee and Ethan Suplee from My Name is Earl, Nancy Cartwright the voice of Bart Simpson, Danny Masterson and Laura Pepron from That '70s Show, Corin Nemic from Stargate... the list goes on...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Scientologists

Former Scientologist: Charles Manson


----------



## xcalibur (May 20, 2008)

urgh...
I really liked will smith.

What annoys is that scientology is referred to as a religion.
Its not a religion, its not even a cult. Its a quick money scheme.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 21, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have an odd quoting style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The bible actually DOES say some odd things though. I have a pet fondness for laughing at Liviticus (the guy the started homo bashing). He also states you can kidnap girls as long as they are not from your country, and you can do what you want with them.

I can show you documentation that actually can illustrate Jesus never existed in the first place (thus making it hard for him to be anything at all). I'm sure anyone can be cured of anything in the mind of a Scientologist (as long as you have enough money). Pity they can't cure people from being poor eh


----------



## BlueStar (May 21, 2008)

Strangely enough, I've just read this in the paper

Teenager faces prosecution for calling Scientology 'cult'
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2008/may/20/1


----------



## moozxy (May 21, 2008)

I saw that online yesterday... 
I think it was Sinkhead


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 21, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Strangely enough, I've just read this in the paper
> 
> Teenager faces prosecution for calling Scientology 'cult'
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2008/may/20/1


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cult

Any belief system is a cult in almost every sense of the word. Even though it usually carries negative connotations, people shouldn't get uptight about it. But hey, this is Scientology and everything is fair game *shudder*.


----------



## The Teej (May 21, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does the scientology book really say Jesus was a paedo? I've heard of religion's stepping on other religion's toes, but that just takes the fucking cake. I mean, way to piss off both the Christians and the Muslims all at once.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 21, 2008)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Strangely enough, I've just read this in the paper
> 
> Teenager faces prosecution for calling Scientology 'cult'
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2008/may/20/1



First thing to remember, is this CULT CULT CULT!!!! is both fucked in the head, and also extremely lawsuit mentality oriented.
They're both wealthy, and confrontational.

Want to fuck up your life nearly immediatelty, get a camera, and make yourself a real big pain in the ass in front of one of the money collecting sites they call churches. You'll almost certainly draw their attention, and then they will institute a campaign of payback on you like you never thought possible. They'll snoop and pry and generally do anything to use any little skeleton in your closet to wreck you.

No it's never happened to me, but hmm if you don't believe me, you can always go find out for yourself


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 21, 2008)

"Does the scientology book really say Jesus was a paedo? I've heard of religion's stepping on other religion's toes, but that just takes the fucking cake. I mean, way to piss off both the Christians and the Muslims all at once."

This notion sounds familiar, whether it is true I can't recall.

But hmm when you consider even the basic notions they believe in, is it really odd sounding to hear this one?
Granted, I agree, it's very confrontational sounding.

You can say many things about a religions iconic personalities, but some things are just asking for a holy war in return 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We know that Catholic priests have been caught screwing little boys, so no one can call you on that one. But calling Jesus a pedo is pushing the envelope.


----------



## The Teej (May 21, 2008)

If they want to believe in some Alien overlord, that's cool, I can deal with that. But there's no need for Scientology to be slagging off my religion.

EDIT: Catholics have also been known to murder, rape, commit adultery, etc, does that mean Scientology can accuse Jesus of all these things too?


----------



## Endogene (May 21, 2008)

xenox is the shit


----------



## phaerun (May 21, 2008)

Dude the problem is that this is a scum not a religion. Anyone can go worship the great calamari or whatever for all i care. 
But those pricks are just finding naive /semi screwed in the brain ppl (with money of course because if you are not loaded they don't give a ff) and persuade them they can save them from their sins if they join their "religion". that alien crap and all the theory surrounding them are just a smoke blanket to cover what they are truly doing which is leeching off money. only p

I for one thank God proselytism is illegal here so none of those pricks can pester me.  Remember when was I was living in LA and all the times i happened to pass outside their center in Hollywood Blvd there was someone to offer me advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hell i even told one of them that I don't speak english only greek and he went in the freaking center to give me a leaflet in greek. They are the plague p


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 21, 2008)

Who gives a fuck?
I think all organized religions/cults are a scam. The Scientologist are ripping people off? EGAD!!! From what I hear from my church going friend they are often obligated to give 10% of their income and guilted into giving more. Some broke ass sobs who are always playing on MY consoles cause they don't have the cash for the latest goodies can somehow manage to dish out dough so their pastor, priest, whatever can build a super expensive house to worship god in and of course pay off his fancy car and house payment.

I just think it is ironic to make a thread to flame Will about his choices I mean jesus it does seem absurd...the whole alien thing but is it any more absurd than talking flaming bushes and some dude being able to repopulate Earth and defy sciences PROOF that if I bang my sister, then bang our imbred kids, then bang my inbred grandkids we'd be talking about some serious ass retardation?

So Will believes he is a descendant of aliens and he is a nut job, and with the media negatively portraying Scientology its easy for me to jump on the bandwagon and go "The GUYS a fuckin loooony, boycott the movies" Then common sense kicks in and I think, 90% of my favorite actors, musicians, and comedians believe in some stupid ass shit...shit Dennis Leary is a Catholic (I'm pretty sure) and that doesn't stop me from loving his stand up act or his show Rescue Me.


----------



## moozxy (May 21, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Who gives a fuck?
> I think all organized religions/cults are a scam. The Scientologist are ripping people off? EGAD!!! From what I hear from my church going friend they are often obligated to give 10% of their income and guilted into giving more. Some broke ass sobs who are always playing on MY consoles cause they don't have the cash for the latest goodies can somehow manage to dish out dough so their pastor, priest, whatever can build a super expensive house to worship god in and of course pay off his fancy car and house payment.
> 
> I just think it is ironic to make a thread to flame Will about his choices I mean jesus it does seem absurd...the whole alien thing but is it any more absurd than talking flaming bushes and some dude being able to repopulate Earth and defy sciences PROOF that if I bang my sister, then bang our imbred kids, then bang my inbred grandkids we'd be talking about some serious ass retardation?
> ...


Well the difference is, thinking all religion is a scam is a matter of opinion, Scientology is a scam; *FACT*.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 21, 2008)

How?
Throw me some *FACTS* to discredit Scientology


----------



## Hadrian (May 21, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Who gives a fuck?
> I think all organized religions/cults are a scam. The Scientologist are ripping people off? EGAD!!! From what I hear from my church going friend they are often obligated to give 10% of their income and guilted into giving more. Some broke ass sobs who are always playing on MY consoles cause they don't have the cash for the latest goodies can somehow manage to dish out dough so their pastor, priest, whatever can build a super expensive house to worship god in and of course pay off his fancy car and house payment.
> 
> I just think it is ironic to make a thread to flame Will about his choices I mean jesus it does seem absurd...the whole alien thing but is it any more absurd than talking flaming bushes and some dude being able to repopulate Earth and defy sciences PROOF that if I bang my sister, then bang our imbred kids, then bang my inbred grandkids we'd be talking about some serious ass retardation?
> ...


Post of the week.

Every bit is true.


----------



## moozxy (May 21, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> How?
> Throw me some *FACTS* to discredit Scientology


I guess discrediting what Scientologists believe will be as hard as discrediting what Christians or any other religion believe since what they ask for is faith. The whole history of Scientology was only created by L. Ron Hubbard so he could create it under the guise of religion but that part I guess is opinion.. Who knows how the universe started?
However as I've said many times Scientology is a money grabbing organization and there are many facts to support this. 
Main fact number one: All religion is free. What other religion do you know of where you have to pay for salvation? Even the 10% Christians pay is voluntary, what they pay is out of gratitude, and you don't have to pay to acknowledge Jesus died for your sins.
Fact number two: Most religion are based on good morals and such, before creating Scientology, L. Ron Hubbard said "Writing for a penny a word is ridiculous. If a man really wants to make a million dollars, the best way would be to start his own religion". Scientology is based on that.

I didn't create this topic for a flamewar on religion, people can believe in whatever they want, I believe in freedom of religion. What I do wish to err "flame" is the organisation called the "Church of Scientology" and it's actions.So I'm not really making a fuss over what Scientologists _believe_ but how the "Church" _operate_. I think it would have been better to say "Will Smith has joined an pyramid schemed organisation" so there would have been no confusion from the start.

I'm not really good at explaining stuff and I had to spend some time on my reply so I could organize my thoughts and stuff.. I hope there's nothing I missed out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT:  You could probably retell some examples of how certain individuals of certain religions have broken the law or something and then say "look they are as all as bad as each other" except that's just the thing, it's the _individual_ that has done these things, the religion does not condone it. There are just some extremists and nutjobs present in every religion.
Scientology condones the silencing of any person who talks out against Scientology (SPs) using any means necessary, be it legal or not.


----------



## kpeezy (May 21, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got called on your bullshit analogy. Take it like a man instead of spouting off more bullshit.


----------



## matriculated (May 21, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> How?
> Throw me some *FACTS* to discredit Scientology



Google up "scientology and me". It should bring up some youtube videos that are pretty interesting. But don't just watch the one where the reporter loses it - it makes him look bad because you don't know why he loses it unless you watch the entire BBC report.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 21, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> WeaponXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again if I wasn't in this dark little place I'm at right now I'd probably ignore this thread just like all the other flammable topics again it was my natural reaction to go "Doh, Will Smith NOT YOU" but then the common sense kicked in and said "WHO GIVES A FUCK" To get to the point I really don't think you were trying to flame, but rather jumping on the bandwagon.

But if I said, "I don't care what Christians believe in but rather how Christians operate... I mean seriously they are like a plague I watch Kirk Cameron on TV and he literally pushing people to push their religion. "If your parents don't believe MAKE THEM believe. Here is your goal today, go out and meet 20 strangers and introduce them to Jesus". That kind of shit irks the fuck out of me especially when I am at Target to get some Anal Lube and some latex gloves to enjoy some sin and debochary and some dude is like, "What church do you go to? You should come to my church, have you met Jesus?" They can believe in Zombies and Bushes that doesn't bother me but it is how they OPERATE. If ... and IF I said all that you know DAMN well you'd be up in arms and huffing and puffing.

I think South Park's Mormon episode said it best in terms of religion and tolerance, I'll rephrase the quote to fit Will Smith's beliefs:

So Will Smith pays for religion and it may not make sense...he is happy (and his family is also hopefully happy) and really in the grand scheme of life that is all that matters. All Will ever did was try make movies for you to enjoy but you're so high and mighty you couldn't look past his religion and enjoy some great flicks. You've got a lot of growing up to do, buddy. Suck my balls


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 21, 2008)

I have a lot of work to do matriculated but I will stop and watch the video. Are you assuring me that if I take the time to watch the video it does in fact prove that Xenu did NOT bring a bunch of aliens here and toss em in a volcano? Or is it just another video that makes Scientologist look like nut bags?


----------



## matriculated (May 21, 2008)

The money aspect of the Church of Scientology (COS) is one thing that separates it from other religions/cults/whatever. This could be interpreted as: if you don't have lots of money, we won't help you - so the poor, the homeless, can't be Scientologists - there's no good will there unless you're rich. (I interpret it as, the people running COS, are scamming people for money). Most, if not all, high level Scientologists are incredibly wealthy. Whereas most Christian churches, for example, go out of their way to help the poor and the homeless. True, this could be looked upon as a thinly guised plan to convert people to Christianity, but they don't force people into - deranged parents do that.

...and why does COS they need so much money?


----------



## IainDS (May 21, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Suck my balls



So have you.

edit/ So are you trying to say everyone against Scientologgy has to grow up? Every single person who attended all those protests?


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 21, 2008)

Okay I am gonna take a blind dive here, I used to read up on religiona a lot like 10 years ago and debate quite frequently but I'm rusty but didn't Jesus want to start a religion that was free because Synagogues required a membership fee? 

I'm taking a dive here and posting without doing my research but I am pretty sure I am correct. 

On part 2/4  still nothing that offers facts btw

@IainDS
That little quote was taken directly from the TV show South Park
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_About_Mormons
So the Suck My Balls quote was directly from the show. Not quite sure what your response is about but it was I wanted to clarfy I wasn't saying that I want anyone to suck my balls, but rather Gary's final statement has a good point.


----------



## moozxy (May 21, 2008)

First off I think you can stop with that condescending tone of yours.. "Suck my balls"? Come on GBAtemp is better than that!
And I am certainly not jumping on any bandwagon and hating CO$ just because it's the cool thing on the internet. Sure at first it was Anonymous' actions that brought Scientology to my attention but after that I did my research and it was their actions that disgusted me and caused me to hate it's "Church".

Well, I don't think you got what I was trying to say.. I do not care what they believe. There's another group that believe in Scientology but are not part of the CO$ because they disagree with how they operate, and by operate I mean ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES. How many churches do you know that have wiretapped governemt buildings? Sent mailbombs to government officials under another name to frame someone who has been speaking out against them? Kidnapped someone who was trying to leave them in a public hospital?

And you do not pay for religion!!! It is FREE, and so what can we tell by the Church of Scientology which makes it's members pay? It is NOT a religion.

I'm just getting worked up here, and I can tell that you are too so I'm going to stop replying for today because I'll just say something stupid..

EDIT: I thought those remarks where directed at me and not from the actual quote.


----------



## IainDS (May 21, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Okay I am gonna take a blind dive here, I used to read up on religiona a lot like 10 years ago and debate quite frequently but I'm rusty but didn't Jesus want to start a religion that was free because Synagogues required a membership fee?
> 
> I'm taking a dive here and posting without doing my research but I am pretty sure I am correct.
> 
> ...



Pretty cool.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 21, 2008)

John Travolta and Kelly Preston are a scientologist couple.


----------



## da_head (May 21, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> He also thinks starcraft sucks!



don't make me hurt u...


----------



## MADKATZ99 (May 21, 2008)

Wow, what a faggot... 

*burns Big Willy Style CD*


----------



## squirt1000 (May 22, 2008)

Isnt all organised religion simply a money making scam?? Im not trying to tread on anyones toes or rubbish their beliefs before anyone starts kicking off!!

Just my opinion


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 22, 2008)

@moozy,
I just saw your post man, Sorry I missed it earlier and again the "Suck My Balls" comment was at no point targeted towards you. I just assumed everyone had seen that south park episode and me being so anti-religion well... that fact that the Mormon character could make so much sense just left an impact on me.  (He made sense accept for the whole pushing of religion thing which still makes me upset)

Regardless your talking about law now and I currently live in the land of the free. Originally I believe this country was desired as a place to practice your own religion freely...which ended up being primarily the Jesus loving religion and it only started as of recently that other religions where like "Can we come too" and now there is a cluster fuck in the USA.

Ironically I just had a similar debate over the 400 polygamist that where arrested in Texas who where part of Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints. They broke laws, thought they were above the law, ect, ect, ect.

It is a hard line to walk, American laws are all based of the holy bible, so much in fact that up in till recently it was on their money, on their public buildings, and you even had to swear on it in court. So what happens when the laws your supposed to live by go against your beliefs and current religion. Thats primarily the reason I think America is so fucked up because there is so many bible thumpers in office and they are the ones making the messed up laws. So to me, I could really care less that these guys go beyond the law. If Will Smith gets caught killing someone to keep them quiet of fucking a 12 year old that I'll reserve judgment but for now he is just a dude who believes some crazy shit and makes some pretty good movies.


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 22, 2008)

whats the source?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 22, 2008)

kpeezy said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think YOU know what you are talking about let alone myself.
I never even made an analogy in the first place, and the original quoter using the term analogy in his post doesn't make my comment into an analogy. I suggest you learn what an analogy is (along with the original quoter).


----------



## kpeezy (May 22, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> kpeezy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know exactly what I'm talking about. That point is clearly an analogy. I suggest you go and read up on what an analogy is.

edit: Little wiki for you - "An analogy can be a spoken or textual comparison between two words (or sets of words) to highlight some form of semantic similarity between them. Such analogies can be used to strengthen political and philosophical arguments, even when the semantic similarity is weak or non-existent (if crafted carefully for the audience)."


----------



## silent sniper (May 23, 2008)

xenu can kiss my ass.


I best celebrities are just paid to be scientologists.


----------



## feds4u (May 23, 2008)

People who think scientology is the same as other religions really should have their heads examined.

Or better yet, just read up on the religions you criticize.  Only an IDIOT would say that scientology is the same as other religions after learning the facts.

Concerning Will Smith, well his movies suck.  His acting sucks. He always plays the same character in every film. So not supporting his career is no big deal for me.


----------



## science (May 23, 2008)

beck is scientologist


----------



## Bob Evil (May 23, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> He always plays the same character in every film.




Speaking as someone who has worked in the entertainment industry for years, you cannot hold that against him, as the majority of celebs in the entertainment industry, who fall into the category of "Star", are the same in every role ... it's what their fans expect ... it's what the studios expect ... If a star changes too much, he will stop getting work ...

If you want versatility, watch things with "Actors" in, not things with "Stars" ...


----------



## feds4u (May 23, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> beck is scientologist
> 
> That's a damn shame.
> 
> ...



Popular method actors say "hello."


----------

